# Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??



## Sturmherrscher (29. Juni 2008)

*Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*

Hallo!
Ich suche nach einer Anleitung für "Flight Simulator X" zum einfügen von Flugzeugen!
Ich möchte bitte eine in Deutsch,da ich nicht besonders gut Englisch kann!Hoffe ihr wisst da was!!

mfg
michi


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*



			
				Sturmherrscher am 29.06.2008 01:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich suche nach einer Anleitung für "Flight Simulator X" zum einfügen von Flugzeugen!
> Ich möchte bitte eine in Deutsch,da ich nicht besonders gut Englisch kann!Hoffe ihr wisst da was!!
> 
> ...



is da nicht ne anleitung dabei, wenn du ein flugzeug runtergelasden hast oder so? also, in der datei selbst? wenn es ne zip ist, dann is doch da bestimmt eine readme. selbst wenn die auf englisch ist: durchsuch die readme einfach mal nach stellen, wo dateipfade wie c:\user\FSX\data oder so was in der art vorkommen.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*

Flugzeuge sollten einen Ordner enthalten der den Namen des Flugzeuges hat, darin sind dann weitere Unterordner wie "model", "sound" und "textures", vor allem aber eine "aircraft.cfg" und weitere Dateien. Diesen Ordner mit dem Namen des Flugzeuges kopierst Du in den Ordner
"...\FSX\SimObjects\Airplanes\" rein.
Bei einem Helikopter gehört der Ordner dann in den Ordner "...\FSX\SimObjects\Rotorcraft\"

Eventuell sind in dem Archiv noch weitere Dateien enthalten, meist in anderen Ordnern wie "Effects" oder "Gauges". Diese Ordner gehören dann direkt in das FSX Hauptverzeichnis. Dort gibt es die Ordner schon und Du wirst dann gefragt ob Du diese trotzdem überschreiben möchtest.

Normalerweise haben die Addons dies immer alles schön sortiert in den Archiven und man muss nur noch die Ordner an die richtige Stelle entpacken, wenn nicht sollte es in der Readme stehen. Pass auf, ob die oben erwähnten Ordner (Flugzeugname, Effects, Gauges oder was halt dabei ist) nicht noch in einem weiteren Ordner in dem Archiv sind. 
Bei einer eigenen Setupdatei solltest Du wenn Du den Pfad ändern musst vorher schauen auf welchen diese Standardmäßig verweist und welchen Du angeben musst, manche verlangen nur das FSX Hauptverzeichnis, andere wollen zu FSX\SimObjects\Airplanes geleitet werden.


----------



## Schisshase (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*

Und falls im Vorschaufenster und während des Fluges mit einem nachträglich eingefügten Flugzeug nur eine weißer Bildschirm zu sehen sein sollte, in den Grafikoptionen den Haken bei "Beleuchtung" (oder so ähnlich) wegmachen.


----------



## Sturmherrscher (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*

Hallo!
Habe die Anweisungen befolgt,aber das Flugzeug ist immer noch nicht drin!
Hoffe Hilfe kommt.
mfg


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*

Schreib doch mal den Link zu genau dem Flugzeug das Probleme macht, dann schaue ich mir das mal an.


----------



## Sturmherrscher (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*

Hallo!
http://www.projectopensky.com/downloads.php?aircraft=8ny7v&location=europe
Das erste. Man muss sich aber anmelden!
mfg
michi


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*



			
				Sturmherrscher am 30.06.2008 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> http://www.projectopensky.com/downloads.php?aircraft=8ny7v&location=europe
> Das erste. Man muss sich aber anmelden!
> mfg
> michi



hmm, also, ich bin nicht sicher, aber bei "about" auf der site steht u.a.

_"With award winning aircraft and great team, Project Open Sky hopes to continue the trend and build the finest freeware aircraft available for Microsoft Flight Simulator *2004*"_

kann es sein, dass die flugzeuge gar nicht für FS X gedacht sind?


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*

Ich habe es gerade mal kurz probiert und hier ist es ebenfalls nicht aufgetaucht. Wie Herbboy schon schrieb scheint es nur für den FS2004 zu sein, es gibt aber auch Modeldateien für den FSX. Probiere vielleicht damit mal herum, eine Readme ist auch dabei, ich schaue mir das die Tage mal genauer an wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## Sturmherrscher (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*

Hallo!
Weiss dann einer vielleicht wo und ob es ein Air-Berlin Flugzeug fuer den Flight Simulator X gibt?!
mfg
michi


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*



			
				Sturmherrscher am 01.07.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Weiss dann einer vielleicht wo und ob es ein Air-Berlin Flugzeug fuer den Flight Simulator X gibt?!
> mfg
> michi




hier hab ich ne 737 gefunden: http://flyawaysimulation.com/downloads-file-1906-details.html


hier gibt es wohl auch mehr dload allgemein: http://de.flyawaysimulation.com/downloads.html


----------



## Akkuschrauber (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flight Simulator X Flugzeuge einfügen??*

kuck doch mal auf wwwsimviation.com  
die ham hunderte von flugzeugen, helicopter...

da hab ich auch einige her.

kleiner geheimtipp: die f18blue angels is echt geil gemacht (könnte ms auch nich besser!!) sogar mir detailiertem virtuellen cokpit, hud...

akku


----------

